# Refus d’agrément



## Bolosse (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour , je suis assistante maternelle depuis mai 2019, j’ai commencé à accueillir les enfants mais j’ai oublier d’envoyer l’arrivée et le départ. Là pour ma deuxième formation de 40 h il m’ont dit que c’est pas possible il faut repasser tout . Il ne peut me renouveler l’agrément . Je sais pas ce que je dois faire je suis embêter .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Vous êtes agréé depuis 2019 donc vous ne pouvez pas être en renouvellement d agrément vue que c est tous  les 5 ans

Vous avez reçu un courrier qui stipule un retrait d agrément ?

Le faite de ne pas avoir déclarer l arrivée et départ de l enfant je suis pas certaine que ça entraîne une annulation d agrément
Le problème doit être ailleurs


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

En cas de non respect des obligations et des responsabilités liées à l'agrément, le conseil départemental peut suspendre l'agrément concerné. 
Déclarer les arrivées et départs d'enfants accueillis est une obligation clairement stipulée. 
A titre personnel, j'envoie même mon tableau modifié si j'ai un changement d'horaires ou de jours d'accueil pour un enfant dont j'ai déjà déclaré la présence au service agrément de mon conseil départemental. Je fais mes envois par mail contre accusé de réception. 
De votre côté, pourquoi n'avez vous pas rempli cette obligation ? Pour moi c'est incompréhensible. 
Vous dites être en renouvellement d'agrément et être agréée depuis 2019. C'est étrange ! Peut être pouvez vous éclaircir ce point ? 
Comment vous a été stipulé ce potentiel retrait d'agrément ? La non déclaration est elle la seule cause évoquée ?


----------



## incognito (2 Janvier 2023)

moi je comprends que la postante est en deuxième partie de formation, que visiblement le CD a vu que les arrivées/départs n'ont pas été faits et qu'on lui parle de suspension (retrait ? ) d'agrément et donc qu'elle devrait tout refaire.

perso, si cela m'arrive, je reprends tous mes contrats, fais un mail avec les arrivées/départs, présente mon mea culpa pour cet oubli qui est effectivement une faute, et je m'astreins à le faire correctement à l'avenir.

tant que rien n'est acté, l'agrément est toujours là.


chez nous, c'est directement sur le site du CD pour les arrivées/départs


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Je peux me tromper mais est que la deuxième partie de formation n'est elle pas conditionnée au fait d'avoir accueilli au moins un contrat depuis la première partie de formation? Du coup n'ayant pas reçu ces preuves là, qui en plus font parties de nos obligations, elle ne peut valider cette deuxième formation? Ce qui remet donc en cause son Agrément?

Je ferais un courrier RAR au CD et copie à ma PMI en faisant amende honorable de ma faute, joignant tous les documents qui auraient du être envoyé sous 8 jours à chaque fois et en leur demandant leur clémence.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Janvier 2023)

Exacte pour faire la deuxième partie de formation il faut avoir commencé à être AM donc avoir eu au moins 1 contrat
En tout cas c'était comme ça ya quelques années
Faire mea-culpa auprès de la pmi 
C'est la seule chose qui pourra vous sauver
Ne jamais oublier de déclarer un enfant
Ici c'est encore les bon dans le cahier rose et du coup sa m'es déjà arrivé qu'il me dise de ne pas l'avoir reçu
Mais moi j'ai la preuve


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Étonnant que dans les formations initiales ce sujet n'ait pas été abordé  !


----------



## Titine15 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Effectivement pour avoir accès à la 2eme formation il faut justifier que l'accueil a commencé. C'est pour cela que l'on vous dit qu'il faut rout refaire.
A votre place j'enverrai vite un courrier ou mail avec vos accueillis depuis le début de votre activité en m'excusant d'avoir omis de le faire. Espérons que cela fonctionne pour vous


----------



## twilight (2 Janvier 2023)

Titine15 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Effectivement pour avoir accès à la 2eme formation il faut justifier que l'accueil a commencé. C'est pour cela que l'on vous dit qu'il faut rout refaire.
> A votre place j'enverrai vite un courrier ou mail avec vos accueillis depuis le début de votre activité en m'excusant d'avoir omis de le faire. Espérons que cela fonctionne pour vous


si ça fait plus de 3 ans de déclarations c'est mort ça vaut un retrait d'agrement


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui je le crains Twilight !


----------



## fanny35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Je fais comme Catie, j'envoie par mail avec accusé de réception et de lecture.

J'ai toujours envoyé les mises à jour, mais lors d'une visite pour extension, j'ai eu une remarque sur une fiche que j'aurais oublié d'envoyer.... Erreur de la pmi ou lettre perdue, je ne sais pas.... Mais depuis je fais en sorte d'avoir des preuves....

Mais je ne savais pas que cela pouvait valoir un retrait d'agrément 😐

Je pense que la partie administrative ne notre métier gagnerait à être simplifiée (trop de démarches) 😅


----------



## MeliMelo (3 Janvier 2023)

Depuis 2019, vous n'avez fait aucune déclaration ? Mais comment ont-ils pu vous inviter à la 2e partie de formation alors qu'ils ne savent même pas que vous avez accueilli... ? On ne vous avait pas dit à la formation initiale que cela faisait partie des obligations légales (même en réunion d'informations, même avec le courrier d'agrément final....) ? Je suis vraiment perplexe. Donc oui c'est une faute professionnelle, c'est bien possible qu'il vous retire votre agrément malheureusement.. Vous pourrez faire un recours gracieux avec les preuves de votre activité (bulletins de salaires), Cerfa de témoins des parents pouvant témoigner de votre professionnalisme et que ce serait contraire à l'intérêt supérieur de leur enfant de changer de mode de garde, etc. Un dossier béton en d'autres termes. Pourquoi avoir choisi l'alias de "Bolosse" ? Vous savez ce que ça veut dire ? Car entre votre post et votre alias, je me pose la question si vous êtes un troll..


----------

